# Best way to deal with deer bladder when field dressing



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

This is a little wierd, a little hilarious but I saw my friend drain one this year while gutting. He got to that point and we noticed this bucks bladder was so full it looked like it was going to explode. He pinched off the cord, whatever it is...maybe the urethra, cut it and slowly squeezed the bladder shooting the stream on to the ground. It looked just like a human taking a leak lol. Then of course dont forget to shake.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

beetlebomb said:


> Wolverines:
> The first couple deer I tried to pull the anus out of with the Butt Out without cutting the hide around the bulge first, the tool shredded the anus walls and made it useless. On my second try I tried to pull real slow but still ripped the walls up, so by just cutting the hide I have no worries about whether it’s gripping enough or all that.


Weird...I've done it my posted way every time with absolutely no issues. 
Like I said, either way it's a great product. I agree that splitting pelvis with those saws is a waste of time.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

wolverines said:


> Weird...I've done it my posted way every time with absolutely no issues.
> Like I said, either way it's a great product. I agree that splitting pelvis with those saws is a waste of time.


Wolverines:
It just might be that I prefer young tender deer to older deer...just sayin'....


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

Trap Star said:


> This is a little wierd, a little hilarious but I saw my friend drain one this year while gutting. He got to that point and we noticed this bucks bladder was so full it looked like it was going to explode. He pinched off the cord, whatever it is...maybe the urethra, cut it and slowly squeezed the bladder shooting the stream on to the ground. It looked just like a human taking a leak lol. Then of course dont forget to shake.


Saw a guy two years ago in Pennsylvania who didn't want to remove the genitalia from a buck. He cut around the "angus" and then reached inside the pelvis and pulled forward, only to get a face full of urine as the bladder was compressed. Magically, he then wanted to remove the genitalia and crack the pelvis. Lucky for him, I had a small, folding saw for the pelvis and baby wipes for his face.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Invariably, every deer I shoot seems to have a full bladder. And invariably, I have a hard time deciding whether to attempt to remove the full bladder or just leave it in the pelvis for processing. I usually just end up leaving it in since it never seems to leak out during butchering. Over the years I have tried just about every way to remove a full bladder without spillage but always end up dumping some of it out. The bladder has a pretty durable and hard to get at membrane holding it in the pelvis. What do most of you guys do?


Carefully, cut everything loose from top to bottom. Genitals, bladder, heart lungs, all of it, stays connected and comes out the middle. Clean and complete, absolutely no need to split the pelvis and expose the hams.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Seeing my deer are skinned and broke down with in a couple of hours I never worry about taking out the bladder or anus. If we do not have to drag the deer far we will just hang the deer up at home and gut it into a wash tub.

Best thing I ever bought was a hitch haul. Real easy to roll a deer up on it and strap it down guts and all.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I use a tool like lumber man posted. It's a browning from miejer. I use it to zip from the ribcage down. Then I use my knife to open the ribcage and cut the membrane behind the heart and lungs. Cut the wind pipe and pull everything out to the rear. Then I take my knife and cut through the meat to the pelvis bone. Grab the browning tool to saw the bone and use my knife to trim a circle in the hide around the rear. Use mostly my fingers to separate the membranes and muscles and pull the bladder and poopshoot out together


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I pay my processor an extra $10 dollars to gut my deer. Just kidding, it is a option where I have my deer processed. Makes me wonder how many people pay money to let others dress their deer?


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree breaking that pelvic bone is just causing more work for yourself and exposes more meat that drys out.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

grouse25 said:


> I agree breaking that pelvic bone is just causing more work for yourself and exposes more meat that drys out.


Exactly... I don't know why anyone would split the pelvic bone.


----------



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> I pay my processor an extra $10 dollars to gut my deer. Just kidding, it is a option where I have my deer processed. Makes me wonder how many people pay money to let others dress their deer?


I feel the same wonder as to why people pay a guy to PROCESS a deer-not just gut it. Learning to cut up deer is as fun as learning to hunt--social and celebratory in nature.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

michigansnorkeler said:


> I feel the same wonder as to why people pay a guy to PROCESS a deer-not just gut it. Learning to cut up deer is as fun as learning to hunt--social and celebratory in nature.


Why not think outside the box a little and come to the realization that just maybe, not everyone lives where a nice clean space is available for them to process their own deer.....


----------



## jshankel81 (Dec 14, 2005)

Drain it into a bottle during breeding season. Works great for scrapes and scent drags


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Bushbow said:


> Are you kidding me?? "hey guys, hold my beer and watch what I can do with this bent up grilling fork!!"
> I realize there is one born every minute but my best guess is they sold absolutely 0 of the Gut Forks I mean sharks.
> 
> Oh, and as far as the bladder?? I never split the pelvis if I bring the whole deer home. I just do the Bung Hole(Angus) core and it all pulls through as the rest of the package comes out. For me this exposes less meat when dragging(the deer is not so flippy/floppy) doesn't cut any bone so no sharp edges and makes for a cleaner field dress. JMO
> ...


Reviving this thread, since it was the only one that mentioned the "Gutless Method" that I could find. Is the "Gutless Method" legal in Michigan (assuming you cut off an possess the head for the drive home). And if it is, do you think it will remain legal given the concern with CWD. I am really considering trying it on the next deer, especially if it is an early season deer on the first day of a trip.



beetlebomb said:


> I’m surprised the “Butt Out” tool hasn’t been mentioned. This thing works great if:
> 1. Don’t turn it more than 1/2 turn (the ones on You Tube obviously didn’t read the instructions) 2. Pull the anus out (slowly) until it bulges then cut the hide around just outside the bulge 3. After you pull it out (slowly) far enough to get a zip tie on it, close it off by pulling the zip tie tight 4. Use a standard width zip tie, not the mini’s because you can’t get a grip on the mini’s with either latex gloves or bloody hands. You might want to carry a small pair of pliers to be sure you get it tight.
> *I like to make sure the anus is free of the membranes inside the anal cavity by checking with my fingers *and using my knife if necessary.


That last bit of your quote may get you booted out of your camp LOL



beetlebomb said:


> Wolverines:
> The first couple deer I tried to pull the anus out of with the Butt Out without cutting the hide around the bulge first, the tool shredded the anus walls and made it useless. On my second try I tried to pull real slow but still ripped the walls up, so by just cutting the hide I have no worries about whether it’s gripping enough or all that.


My first half dozen worked perfect. The last one i tried I failed miserably. Couldn't remember if it was insert-twist and pull or insert-pull and twist. Did the first one and it was stuck in good and just broke off when pulling out. I have the older model that doesn't have the stopper, so maybe i stuck it in too far.


----------

